# best aosp battery life set up?



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Right now I just switched to omfgb from aosptheory because data dropped all the time and battery life is horrible for me as with all cm7 roms. I'm liking the results so far.

I'm just wondering what you guys are getting the best results with romwise and kernelwise.


----------



## jmo (Jun 10, 2011)

The best battery life I ever got was from Gingeritis 3D VI with Ziggy's kernel and chingy's battery saving suggestions. However, I grew tired of Sense and am now running TheROM V4 with everything stock EXCEPT I went crazy and installed the CDMA v1.39.00.0430 from the 2.01.605.0 RUU since I kept noticing that Cell Standby was taking up 75% of my battery life. Since then I've been getting a good bit more use out of my phone.

TL;DR - TheROM v4 / Stock kernel / CDMA v1.39.00.0430 / LTE v0.01.78.0802


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to agree with theROM V4 did seem to be the most efficient with battery for me. I however had everything stock except the radio i had this radio (last one on the forbidden forum post here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048128) It ran great I never had to switch to my extend which i do regularly on any other rom. However I couldn't find enough to customize so I am back to OMFGB GodMode!!!


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

SHIFTTH3ORY
817 radio
Included Eclipse kernel, or Imoseyon 3.5.12
245/1024 SMARTASS gov

I've been getting 10-12 hrs on 3g, about 14-16 on wifi with the stock battery


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

By far I have had the best results with TheROM V4 and the 802 radio.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am no "battery saving whore", i take no measures to save battery. i have TONS of widgets (6 screens and only 8 actual apps) facebook and twitter updating every 30 minutes, 4G on all the time, dont usually use auto brightness, constantly tinkering/playing with the phone, 20 min worth of calls, 20 or so texts a day, lots of data (average 5 gb/month) and i can go 12 hours on CM7 with my set CPU profiles. using included kernal, 1.2 ghz with screen on, 1ghz at 50%, 750 mhz at 30%, 750 with screen off and battery saver governor. pretty happy. i could go 14 hours on skyraider sense ROM.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm using the newest Cyanogenmod release, Imoseyon kernel, a mix if 3G and wifi, a few calls, Modern Combat HD, twitter whore, etc. I haven't really had to make any functionality sacrifices either, and i'm on the stock battery.
*EDIT* Newest leaked radios as well.


----------



## jmo (Jun 10, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> I'm using the newest Cyanogenmod release, Imoseyon kernel, a mix if 3G and wifi, a few calls, Modern Combat HD, twitter whore, etc. I haven't really had to make any functionality sacrifices either, and i'm on the stock battery.
> *EDIT* Newest leaked radios as well.


Hehe funny seeing that Droid Bionic Arena is at the top of someone else's battery chart.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

"jmo said:


> Hehe funny seeing that Droid Bionic Arena is at the top of someone else's battery chart.


Haha yeah. Can't pass up free stuff. Building on that though- it must be a horribly written app. I used it briefly yesterday, yet it continues to lay waste to resources.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

AOSP right now doesnt have great battery life....


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

seriously, do you guys not use your phone that often? There is no way i could ever get 15 hours. I use my phone a lot. Checking facebook, texting, or just random browsing of the market or internet. I dont get how you guys manage to get battery life like this


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> AOSP right now doesnt have great battery life....


Compared to what? My AOSP set ups wipe the floor with sense.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

"crkdvnm said:


> seriously, do you guys not use your phone that often? There is no way i could ever get 15 hours. I use my phone a lot. Checking facebook, texting, or just random browsing of the market or internet. I dont get how you guys manage to get battery life like this


What is your current configuration? Twitter and Facebook rape batteries and their frequency of syncing isn't necessary. ROM/radio/kernel?


----------

